# Penny's Update on Seizures



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all,



Penny just wanted to let you all know that today she is 30 days seizure free. And that she is totally happy.



I am so thrilled, this is the second longest seizure free streak we have had since this whole thing started almost a year ago. Her longest streak was 33 days so I am hoping for an even longer streak this time. If we hit 40 days I will be freakin ecstatic and do a :happydance: and then hopefully on to 50 days. I know it doesn't seem like much but for her it is a huge deal. She has been totally grain free for months now and her weigh tis slwoly dropping, I also started her on green beans a week and a half ago. The roommate commented the other day on how trim she was looking. SO we shall see, I will take a pic now and one in a month and see how things have progressed.



Penny sends kisses to all and says she wuffs you guys.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww [email protected]!!!! party for pennypoo!!!!!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol yeah she'll get an extra treat tonight. See now I am all paranoid cause I made sucha huge deal about it last time and she made it to day 33 and had a seizure so we keep everything on the down low. lmaooo it's funny cause when people ask when they come over I just tell them to be quiet and wait til I put the dogs outside and then I tell them. Seems silly sometimes.


Thanks Tasha. We are happy about it.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

pennypooh wooooot!!!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aww that's awesome!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*seizure free and counting*

yippeee!!!!!!!!:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ohh thats so good for Penny! Keep us posted and everyone will be hoping for day 50!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks all, Penny & I both really appreciate it, we just live one day at a time and keep our fingers crossed.

penny send slove to all.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww i want pennypoo to come sit like a human and watch cartoons wit me hehe


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

girl and she would in a heart beat she loves to sit with you and watch t.v.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So today is day 36 seizure free. We are almost at 40 people.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Penny!!! give her a big ol' pat on the head for us! and a pat on the back for you too mom! 

(i know this is off subject: but what did i miss why is everyone ban? i.e. locz and grizz?)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm doing a happy dance right now. I so hope that she is seizure free for the rest of her life. That would be awsome. We will take the 36 days but crossing our fingures that she continues to be seizure free. Sending you hugs Penny girl.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> Congrats Penny!!! give her a big ol' pat on the head for us! and a pat on the back for you too mom!
> 
> (i know this is off subject: but what did i miss why is everyone ban? i.e. locz and grizz?)


Thanks girl, Penny says thank you and she loves the love.

I too was wondering the same thing but figured I should not ask, why they were banned. 



MY MIKADO said:


> I'm doing a happy dance right now. I so hope that she is seizure free for the rest of her life. That would be awsome. We will take the 36 days but crossing our fingures that she continues to be seizure free. Sending you hugs Penny girl.


I so hope she is seizure free for life also, but I will take it one victory at a time, lol. Penny says thank you for the hugs, she sends licks in return


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL yea i haven't gotten a response yet, so maybe it's best...
i'm soo glad to hear about penney tho, i know it takes alot off your shoulders. i'm so happy that she is getting back to her old self tho..hopefully its a sign of a speedy recovery! *sending good ju-ju your way*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> LOL yea i haven't gotten a response yet, so maybe it's best...
> i'm soo glad to hear about penney tho, i know it takes alot off your shoulders. i'm so happy that she is getting back to her old self tho..hopefully its a sign of a speedy recovery! *sending good ju-ju your way*


lol yeah is why I didn't ask, figured there was a good reason.  and yes it does take a lot but you know it also puts a lot cause then we wait everday it seems like for her to have one, it's like when will she do it, I don't sleep like a normal person anymore, mind you my kids made me a bit more of an insomniac and now I wake up everytime she moves wrong for fear but she is just rearranging herself, lol. I need to not be such a worry wart. lol

Thank you for the good ju ju girl, is much appreciated.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

*SO TODAY IS DAY 38* Seizure free and she has lost 5lbs, doesn't seem like a lot but for her it is a huge step in getting everything under control. Just thought I would fill you all in


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so glad for Penny and for you. You will never stop worrying about her and you know it. You love her and are always going to be conserned. As more days pass seizure free, perhaps you will still sleep light but not worry quite so much. You have to stay healthy for her sake. So take a nap when you can! 5lbs. is a very good beginning for Penny. At least she is loosing it slowly so she should be able to keep it off. Wish I could do as well. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

R&T - thanks so much, Penny heard a rumor that SUki finally had that litter, would LOVE to see pics. ANd yes I hope I do sleep a litle better, she & I take anap during the afternoon, lol. Now I just gotta get a flirtpole built and we can start on her toning up also


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

*TODAY IS 40 DAYS*

omg omg this is her longest streak yet, I am so freaking excited, it is so hard to keep it on the inside. I just want to yell it at the top of my lungs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright so today makes 43 days, I can't believe it but we are doing good


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOO-HOO!!!! Great news. Lets shoot for 50 days.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OK, now I can chime in without bringing her bad luck. You go Penny!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> WOO-HOO!!!! Great news. Lets shoot for 50 days.


MM - Today makes 44 days and 50 days and even 60 days is a total possibility. Penny says thank you. 



redog said:


> OK, now I can chime in without bringing her bad luck. You go Penny!


hehehe redog, penny was wondering if you still loved her, lol, she says thank you and I too have been very quiet on saying anything outloud or getting to excited  penny sends tons of kisses


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

TODAY IS 45 DAYS!!!

omg omg omg I am so fricking excited, you all have NO idea how special this day is and I am so very positive for 60 days


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is GREAT!!!! I think she is going to do a 100days. I see it nothing but positive vibes coming from her. 

WAY TO GO PENNY GIRL.. (((((hugs))))


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

MM - thank you so much, I am so hoping for 100 but am taking baby steps, lol

penny says thankyou so much for the love, she loves it


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

*TODAY IS 60 DAYS!!!!!!!!*

OMG this is the biggest day ever.  This is our longest streak and Penny wanted me to tell you all Thank you and she appreciates all the love she gets from all of you 

I too want to thank you all for all of your positive thoughts, vibes and prayers, I swear they are helping


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im happy for her! and so proud of you for all youve done and not giving up on her


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks redog, that means a lot to me, I love her and she is a very special girl, how can you give up on that most awesome face


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof: WOO HOO!!! Go Penny!! Go Penny!!:woof:

I'm so darn happy for the both of you :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks MM, we are both happy, me more so than her, is just another day to her, lol, but she got specialt reats


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that is just too awesome! Yay penny poo!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I am so glad shes still going! 6 months free!!!! you can make it penny poo!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

NEELA said:


> that is just too awesome! Yay penny poo!


Thanks a mil, Neela, we appreciate that. 



american_pit13 said:


> Oh I am so glad shes still going! 6 months free!!!! you can make it penny poo!


AP - it has only been 2 months but THANK YOU for the vote of confidence I amhoping we remain seizure free


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Reading this thread put a BIG smile on my face.  Two months!!! :clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> AP - it has only been 2 months but THANK YOU for the vote of confidence I am hoping we remain seizure free


Yeah I know I was saying I wanna see 6 months Free!:woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

EF - Thank you it has also put a huge smile on my face. 

AP - I'm sorry girl, I ama true blonde sometimes, lol.  I hope for 6 months too  Penny says thank you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

How has Penny been??


----------

